# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Security & Defense >  Worlds First 3D Printed Metal Gun Successfully Fires 600+ Rounds

## CaseyJones

http://www.cnsnews.com/news/article/...res-600-rounds




> The worlds first 3D printed metal firearm, a classic 1911 design, has been successfully fired more than 600 times, according to Solid Concepts, a California-based 3D printing company.
> 
> As far as we know, were definitely the first, Scott McGowan, the companys vice president of marketing, told CNSNews.com. This gun is a very well-known model, iconic in the gun world. Any engineer would recognize how complex it is.
> 
> Were proving this is possible, the technology is at a place now where we can manufacture a gun with 3D metal printing, Kent Firestone, vice president of additive manufacturing, said in a press release. And were doing this legally. In fact, as far as we know, were the only 3D printing service provider with a federal firearms license (FFL). Now, if a qualifying customer needs a unique gun part in five days, we can deliver.

----------


## Ronin Truth

Sign me up. I'll take a dozen.  I wonder when they might start "printing" mini-guns. Hmm?

----------


## Natural Citizen

I think they're already scribbling up laws to stop this. Right? I just read an article from a Philadelphia source that was trying to pass one.

----------


## Origanalist

> I think they're already scribbling up laws to stop this. Right? I just read an article from a Philadelphia source that was trying to pass one.


Well, that should stop it.

----------


## Natural Citizen

> Well, that should stop it.


Any old dolt can't just get his hands on a pribnter this precise anyhow. 

But yes, I see your sarc. I imagine a few drug cartels can afford one just fine.

----------


## tod evans

> I imagine a few drug cartels can afford one just fine.


Drug cartels buy cops not printers.

----------

